

Great Northern Machine Wars – IEEE Computer Society [pdf] - jcr
http://www.computer.org/csdl/mags/an/2014/02/man2014020016.pdf

======
jcr
There's another copy of the pdf here:

[http://www.kameli.net/~marq/great_northern_machine_wars.pdf](http://www.kameli.net/~marq/great_northern_machine_wars.pdf)

